# Lionel 153IR Controller Question



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I am trying to control a Lionel 153 block signal using the 153IR controller. It should be simple as there are only three wires coming from the signal. One ground, one for red and one for green. I've wired it as per the instructions page 14 of the instruction booklet. However only one light comes on and when I test the 153IR nothing happens. The light that is on, lets say red stays on, but the green doesn't come on. 

The 153IR has two wires coming out of the back. These are connected to the track, since I am using track power to power the153IR. I have other 153IRs without those wires. Those get power leads that connect to the two terminals on the left.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm surprised that one of the very experienced modellers
in our 0 scale Forum hasn't responded to your
question. While your post is in a correct forum it may
be that the 0 scalers don't wander down to this Forum.
Have a little patience.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found a manual 71 4099 250 a Lionel Mainline Block Signal.. All you are trying to do is replace the 153c with the 153IR.
The diagram on page 6 shows, Green wire to NC Red wire to NO and black wire to ACC GND, not PWR.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I took a closer look at the 153 Block Signal using an image search. First Madman's wiring is not colored so I went a step further to define which terminal to use. The base has three terminals Let's say 1, 2, 3 from left to right. Number one is Green and is normally close, NC. I would guess it uses a green wire. Number two is center rail power, 12 to 14 volts ( could be accessory power too). This would be a black wire. Then number three would be red, ( red wire) Normally open (NO).

To round this off using the 153C contactor. Number one on the 153C connects to green ( number one on the 153 Block Signal, NC). Number 2 on the 153C is connected to red the number three on the Block Signal, NO. Number one is connected to common or outer rail. Completing the circuit.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

T-Man said:


> I took a closer look at the 153 Block Signal using an image search. First Madman's wiring is not colored so I went a step further to define which terminal to use. The base has three terminals Let's say 1, 2, 3 from left to right. Number one is Green and is normally close, NC. I would guess it uses a green wire. Number two is center rail power, 12 to 14 volts ( could be accessory power too). This would be a black wire. Then number three would be red, ( red wire) Normally open (NO).
> 
> To round this off using the 153C contactor. Number one on the 153C connects to green ( number one on the 153 Block Signal, NC). Number 2 on the 153C is connected to red the number three on the Block Signal, NO. Number one is connected to common or outer rail. Completing the circuit.



I used a section of three wire cables to wire the signal. The center wire goes to ACC PWR, the red lamp goes to normally open and the green lamp, normally closed. It works well.


----------

